# kiln question



## loco (Jan 3, 2008)

will a pottery kiln do fine for pm's?


----------



## Noxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Can your kiln go up to 1100°C ?


----------



## loco (Jan 3, 2008)

checking on that. found it on craigslist and they are selling it for $150, I found another about 100 miles away for $250. so not sure but I will check. is 1100C the majic number?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 3, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/35johm


----------

